# Baby sulcata weight



## TheTOAD (Feb 17, 2014)

I just bought a kitchen scale and my 10 month old sulcata weighs 100 grams is that a good weight?


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2014)

That is pretty low. Was your baby started dry?

Anywhere from 400-800 grams would be within a normal range for that age.


----------



## TheTOAD (Feb 17, 2014)

She was started on grass but due to it being winter I've only been able to give her spring mix lettuce.


And she was started a little dry but I got the humidity thing fixed


----------



## Dizisdalife (Feb 17, 2014)

The first time I weighed my sulcata he was about 10 months old and weighed about 100 grams. He had been kept dry, fed poorly and none to regular, rarely got to go outside, he had pin worms, and the start of an upper respiratory infection. Today he is four years old and weighs 40 pounds. If you can get the diet and care issues sorted out they can overcome the poor start. You might want to get a fecal exam to be sure there is no parasite infestation going on. Feeding Mazuri or ZooMed Grassland Tortoise food a couple of times a week could provide the nutrients that are lacking in a lettuce and spring mix diet.


----------



## TheTOAD (Feb 17, 2014)

OK thanks


----------



## crice (Feb 19, 2014)

Do SCL cubed in inches x .191 to get healthy weight..

2" sulcata would be 5.08 cubed which is
5.08 x 5.08 x 5.08 x .191 and that should be healthy weight according to length.

I found this equation online through a vet


----------



## Dizisdalife (Feb 20, 2014)

crice said:


> Do SCL cubed in inches x .191 to get healthy weight..
> 
> 2" sulcata would be 5.08 cubed which is
> 5.08 x 5.08 x 5.08 x .191 and that should be healthy weight according to length.
> ...


There has been some previous discussion about this formula on the Forum. For the math to work out the SCL needs to be in centimeters and the resultant will be weight in Grams. It sorta works.

For more information see this thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-38420.html


----------



## crice (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes I meant cm not inches


----------



## TheTOAD (Feb 20, 2014)

She's .4 of a pound but the line is equal with 100grams is that right? Its a kitchen scale I'm using. Not digital


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2014)

That formula was designed for a different species. Not sure how well it applies...

Also, it does not address the size vs. age question which was "TheToad's" original question.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Feb 20, 2014)

TheTOAD said:


> She's .4 of a pound but the line is equal with 100grams is that right? Its a kitchen scale I'm using. Not digital



Don't believe it is correct. 100 grams id .22 pounds. A pound is 454 grams. A lot of scales are more error prone at the extremes of their limits. Not too accurate with very light stuff or too heavy stuff. Someone mentioned that all currency weighs about 1 gram. So if you put a dollar bill (or a $5 or $10) on your scale it should weigh 1 gram. I just tried this on my digital scale and it worked.


----------



## seanwilson1 (Feb 20, 2014)

But are u guys using plastic currency like canada now? Or is it just canada


----------



## TheTOAD (Feb 20, 2014)

We use paper money not plastic  and if my scale is wrong tom then she weighs more which would make me feel like less of a piece of **** lol


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 22, 2015)

Dizisdalife said:


> There has been some previous discussion about this formula on the Forum. For the math to work out the SCL needs to be in centimeters and the resultant will be weight in Grams. It sorta works.
> 
> For more information see this thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-38420.html



We are fairly certain our 9 month old sulcata was started dry too, but he has shown consistent weight gain and seems very normal, healthy and active. After looking at all the sizes of the comparably aged torts here ours is also very small. 129 gms and @ 8cm at 9 months, which according to the linked thread makes him a little chubby monkey, so how much stock do I put in those calculations when all else seems well?


----------

